
Writing a 2D Game in Nim - insn
https://hookrace.net/blog/writing-a-2d-platform-game-in-nim-with-sdl2/#
======
makufiru
This is really great stuff. I've been working on a small 2d SDL project in C++
and this has given me a lot of pointers, as well as opened my eyes to the
power of Nim for tasks like this.

It seemed somewhere in between C and Python. Really cool.

------
perturbation
Awesome - I've got to reread more thoroughly when I have more time at home.
The cross-platform distribution and cross-compilation stuff at the end might
be some of the most valuable.

------
mobiuscog
Thank you very much for this. It's very informative.

